

Show HN: A work-in-progress Bookmarking manager built on Twitter - dreadsword
http://linkthing.co

======
dreadsword
I post a continual stream of links to Twitter. LinkThing organizes tweets &
links, turning your twitter stream into a bookmarking service. In a nutshell,
its like Delicious, but using your Twitter stream, not another separate
service. LinkThing will pull in your tweets and index them. You can then sort
them by hashtag, keyword, @user, or whatever.

Here's the site: <http://linkthing.co>

Here's a screenshot of it in action: <http://imgur.com/Etgkc>

Here's the stub of a privacy policy: <http://linkthing.co/privacy.php>

I really created this to scratch an itch (the need for an easy, low overhead
bookmarking service), and to take advantage of what I perceived to be an
untapped resource (the collection of zillions of links that I've already
tweeted).

Note: LinkThing is work-in-progress. For instance, there's no way to delete or
re-order bookmarks yet, and I haven't written any of the verbiage around the
site, etc. etc. The look and feel is obviously boilerplate bootstrap

In that screenshot above, you can see I'm viewing my tweets with #coding or
#reference hashtags - this is my quick reference list for things I commonly
look up while coding. Note that its in my Bookmarks bar too - for super quick
lookups.

Since I started using LinkThing, I've gotten a bit more disciplined with my
hashtags, so that I can make good use of the bookmarks. An example would be
the #commentedon hashtag: whenever I comment on a article, I tweet a link to
it with that hashtag, so at a later date I can follow-up on it from LinkThing.

You can also surface pages publicly: <http://linkthing.co/public/qaaab>

I'm using LinkThing to share links about the Kettle Valley Railway with some
folks that I'm planning a big bike vacation with:
<http://linkthing.co/public/0haab>

Let me know your thoughts, and thank-you for taking the time to look.

